# Friday Watch...



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive been avoiding posting this all day... in the hope I could show a watch but it appears my allergic reaction is still there... Doc says im allergic to something in the manufacturing process of the strap I wore last Friday... the cream will work in 7-10days.... grr....









So this week, Im wearing this on my left wrist...


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I would recommend you a pocket watch! Does have much more style!

Maybe you have a nickel allergy?

Andreas


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll be wearing this one - and its in the sales foum - offers in the region of.... well - go and have a look 










Not the first to post today, but it's the first time I have got in first with a watch in the Friday thread...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Going Oris today:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mikrolisk said:


> I would recommend you a pocket watch! Does have much more style!
> 
> Maybe you have a nickel allergy?
> 
> Andreas












no it was a rubber strap... ahh well its on the mend


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Stowa today.............










kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

JonW said:


> Mikrolisk said:
> 
> 
> > I would recommend you a pocket watch! Does have much more style!
> ...


Jon, it sounds as though it was the release compound from the moulding process........I suggest more vaseline









Oh todays watch will be the Dievas thingy wotsit, no pics and as no-one wants it looks like I'll be keeping it


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Hour Vision for me today










Nice to get on first page of the thread


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice Omega Synchro







Sorry to hear of your strap troubles Jon









Today


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

PRS - 50 today


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

New arrival today, a Bernhardt Sea Shark










Cheers, Nick


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Off to do battle in IKEA in Croydon this afternoon
















So I need a watch up to the task: CWC G10 it is then!


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Newly arrived Accutron today...










Whoah...thats a big image


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

JonW said:


> Mikrolisk said:
> 
> 
> > I would recommend you a pocket watch! Does have much more style!
> ...


Allergic to rubber gear eh?







That puts paid to a few things then







Shame









Today, again it's the dreaded *ORANGE TANGO* for the Tea Dance this afternoon!










And probly the blue Alpha Exploder for night time.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My best beater for work...



Excuse earlier picture!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have been wearing this since Tuesday, so going to stick with it today as well


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Going with the Enzo today at the office










Rich


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Stowa Marine Original* for me today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Some great kit on show today!

Love the Enzo Rich ( btw, I saw your Kontiki naked a few days ago







) and whose is the DS3 having the MK11 dial conversion??









Baume Mercier XXL or me.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear Jon, hope it gets better soon!

Today I have chosen to wear my trusted RLT11, again:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Rich ( btw, I saw your Kontiki naked a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, so who or what is Kontiki?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Customised 6309/6306 desert diver for me today - taken off the jubilee bracelet & fitted this modified rhino strap instead









Have a good weekend one & all


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Wearing my Strange_Seiko today:










Phil, I really like that 6105. Is the crystal domed?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> Wearing my Strange_Seiko today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good that - nothing wrong with a nicely modified Seiko at all









Was going to say that I like the 6105 as well (must try to find myself one) - if it's anything like the 6105 I used to own then the crystal will be domed. It's quite a small subtle dome & not a massively high scratch magnet (like that fitted to the Zeno 300m diver for example)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mjolnir said:


> Phil, I really like that 6105. Is the crystal domed?


Yep it's a Sapphire domed, here's a better pic


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Very nice. I want one











pauluspaolo said:


> Looks good that


Thanks Paul, Glad you like it.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Love the Enzo Rich ( btw, I saw your Kontiki naked a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you saw it naked?!









You didn't drop it, did you?









Rich


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Some really nice pieces today







I like the Oris DaveME

new arrival Airman Special II today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Have you won the lottery John









Or is your new job paying well...?

Very nice Airman there mate...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Sturmy today:



















Cheers


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Have been trying some straps on my *Ocean7 G-2* today and think it looks good on anything!! Have ended up with this dark brown leather affair which I'll be wearing for the rest of today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> this week, Im wearing this on my left wrist...


I know this will come as a shock Jon, but you do have another wrist









(typical left wrister, they never realise watches can/should go on the right














)

Wearing this so far today....

*Lip Chronographe cal. Vd54*


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

One of these...










or the RLT


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Have you won the lottery John
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish







I am selling as well Jase, not all have been on here


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

dapper said:


> Sturmy today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicest, neatest Russian I've seen, lovely.

Paul D


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> I wish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there somewhere else?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Paul said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Sturmy today:
> ...


Cheers Paul









Very slightly modified, this one - Roy fitted the non-standard seconds hand for me


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one so far today:










Just off to see a neighbour to fiddle around with bikes so I'm about to change to this though:










HAGWA.

Gary


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> Wearing my Strange_Seiko today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks the nuts that mate.....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Fancied a change, so have swapped over to this


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dapper said:


> Sturmy today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pure class that


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Strange_too Plobullet for me today


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Woke up with this:










and since switched to this:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Wearing this hommage for sitting outside the cÃ fe enjoying the sun! thinking about enjoying my stowa MO in three weeks time(710 has hidden it until my birthday!










have a great weekend all

paul


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> looks the nuts that mate.....


Cheers Shawn.

Switched over to this for a bit now. It just arrived at work after Roy very kindly fixed it for me after I was a bit heavy handed with it.










Thanks Roy.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Wearing this 1975 Timex mystery dial today. Looking at all these high iron pieces, I feel like the red headed step child!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > looks the nuts that mate.....
> ...


Wow, thats in great shape! Looks like new! Do you have any "before Roy fixed it" pics, or was it just a technical fixing?

all the best

Jan


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing this ,whilst battling my beerflu.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Speedy...










Latter,

William


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

And from me, one of my favourites, acquired from Philjopa last year. Bit gloomy I'm afraid,







my attempts to be creative were thwarted due to my lack of skill, particularly when I tried the backdrop of two wheels.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Jon gets my sympathy, I burnt my wrist on the frying pan on pancake day







, and the strap buckles keep catching on the burn.

Wearing this today though, as I had a meeting this morning...










<Edit: Doh!>


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this a couple of hours ago...

*Alpha, 21 Jewel cal.ST-16(?)*










Then to this after lunch...

*Citizen Promaster NH6050-O2EA, Miyota cal.8200, 21 jewels*


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Vixa today


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> wearing this ,whilst battling my beerflu.


I want a Lip chronograph sooooo much! Nice.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Doxa 750 T Whiteshark today.

Alasdair


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > wearing this ,whilst battling my beerflu.
> ...


They are rather nice Chris, and cheap too


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Alpha for work.










Now wearing this baby.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Mornin' everybody.
















*RLT 4 on Toshi*


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Surprisingly, still this... bless it!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That Dynamic is really nice Steve.You don't see many about like that anymore.

Jan - The Seiko is in pretty good nick, Thanks







. It was like that when I got hold of it. I think I was a bit heavy handed with the chrono and Roy said he had to replace the the chrono hand... oops







.

Perhaps I shouldn't have nice things


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Time for another swap, well I am on holiday







(actually that smilie isn`t really appropriate as I never lay around

in the sun














)

Anyway, wearing this for now....

*Buran, Model 7750/442 1 903, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> That Dynamic is really nice Steve.You don't see many about like that anymore.


Cheers, pretty isn't she!







All credit to Rich (Toshi) for picking her out of the crowd of over-polished and badly restored examples that seem to be the norm these days. By coincidence I was just trawling the 'bay to see what Dynamics are out there out of idle curiosity and it's a pretty sad show really... I consider myself very lucky that Rich was kind enough to give in to my nagging and sell!









I love the sharp edges of the case with the starburst finish of the top set against the polished sides, and the dial/hands colour scheme is my favourite of the many I've seen. I feel a bit guilty for wearing it so much, but then it always makes me smile (and other people too - everyone comments on it!), so... I guess I'll cope!









S.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Wearing this from that well known watchmaker "Langel"


















Andrew


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JHM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Rich ( btw, I saw your Kontiki naked a few days ago
> ...


Don't get worried Jan, it's not rude







. This is the Kontiki - currently in at Steves for a service and new crystal










Rich


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Steve R said:


> I consider myself very lucky that Rich was kind enough to give in to my nagging and sell!


Looking at the photo I'm wondering whether my decision to sell was the right one after all?!







Glad you're enjoying it, Steve. Looks great.









Back from the office now after a pig of a week, and going to open a beer and relax (yes, and only 5.30pm too







)

Changed over to this for the evening










Rich


----------



## benley (Nov 29, 2007)

Mmmm, orange;


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Toshi said:


> open a beer and relax


Sounds like a bloody good idea to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Fourth watch today!!! is this normal?










Paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

benley said:


> Mmmm, orange;


thats looking cool







great combo


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Fourth watch today!!! is this normal?
> 
> Paul


 You`re not really trying









5th & 6th









*Sekonda, Raketa cal.2609 19 Jewels. circa 1980s*










* RLT 17, No. 17/30 Unitas cal.6498, 17 jewels*


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Fourth watch today!!! is this normal?
> ...


Memo to self - Must try harder!

Changed to this as it's just come back from my watch maker.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> JHM said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Rich

I must put mine on an Omega mesh this weekend as that's the dogs dangly bits. It looks rather drab on a NATO


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I just can't take this 1967 Stowa Seatime Electric off, its so lovely


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> I just can't take this 1967 Stowa Seatime Electric off, its so lovely


That's a beauty


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Citizen Promaster NH6050-O2EA, Miyota cal.8200, 21 jewels*


Mac, do you want to sell me this watch?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > I just can't take this 1967 Stowa Seatime Electric off, its so lovely
> ...


Seconded, loads of design touches to look at and take in on that face and those hands. Very nice.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

After spending all afternoon thinking about selling this, even to the point of taking new pics and writing the advert... I was talked into keeping it so i'm now wearing it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

After all that dictation!!









Good decision


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PhilM said:


> After spending all afternoon thinking about selling this, even to the point of taking new pics and writing the advert... I was talked into keeping it so i'm now wearing it


A drop in the ocean Phil .... might as well keep it


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> After all that dictation!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's saved if I ever change my mind


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JoT said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > After spending all afternoon thinking about selling this, even to the point of taking new pics and writing the advert... I was talked into keeping it so i'm now wearing it
> ...










Thats what I told him!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *Citizen Promaster NH6050-O2EA, Miyota cal.8200, 21 jewels*
> ...


No, I sold you my last one of these & you sold it on









I`ve just realised this is one time when I`ve `Done a Mark` ie sold a watch, regretted it and bought another one of the same

type


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I remember, I think I sold it to Andy and I've never been able to find another.







It's "just" right, I've had other Promaster's and Oxy's but they either have shrouded crowns or the font is just not right, little gaps instead of complete solid 6's and 9's. Anyway.....you have loads of watches and I am disappointed.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve just realised this is one time when I`ve `Done a Mark` ie sold a watch, regretted it and bought another one of the same
> 
> type


Well, at least you haven't "Done a Mac" again, where you buy a watch, decide it's far too precious to actually wear, then swap it for a cheaper one that looks similar.

That's still makes me giggle when I think about it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ruddy eck, it`s been over three hours since I did a swap









Oh well, wearing this for the remainder of the evening









*Tissot Le Locle, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*










I really must take a new photo of it now it`s fitted with one of Roy`s HDNs


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

MarkF said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Flashharry said:
> ...


Thanks chaps, same dial and mechanism as the LIP Nautic Ski (the first electric divers watch), but the only other one of these I know about is in the Stowa museum. Got it last week and just can't take it off.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JonW said:


> Ive been avoiding posting this all day... in the hope I could show a watch but it appears my allergic reaction is still there... Doc says im allergic to something in the manufacturing process of the strap I wore last Friday... the cream will work in 7-10days.... grr....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there something going round? I just got a blister on my wrist-first ever









Wearing this today


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Am I the only one going







Digital today?










Bet I'm the only one going commando too...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

makky said:


> Am I the only one going
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might end up needing some of this as well then


















Cool watch BTW


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

makky said:


> Am I the only one going
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very cool, pm please as to where I can obtain one.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Decided to 'go orange' today..............










Andy


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> Customised 6309/6306 desert diver for me today - taken off the jubilee bracelet & fitted this modified rhino strap instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd never get any entry at Crufts, Paul. Kennel Club will never register some of these


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Guys! this reaction is getting smaller by the minute and I really hoped by Sunday I would be wearing a watch but im not convinced it wont be mid next week now... damn the Doc may have been right about his 7-10 days estimate... LOL

and no... I dont wear watches on my other wrist... it would feel weird...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

rev said:


> Decided to 'go orange' today..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmm I've just gone all moist







, totally tango


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

MarkF said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


I agree. You are a selfish sod, Mach. Sell it him! Then I could buy it in a week or two at a nice discount.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

mutley said:


> rev said:
> 
> 
> > Decided to 'go orange' today..............
> ...


can't beat a bright watch on a dull day!

Andy


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

raysablade said:


>


that's bloody lovely.

not actually worn a watch all day today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve just realised this is one time when I`ve `Done a Mark` ie sold a watch, regretted it and bought another one of the same
> ...


Just noticed this, well at least I do wear the O&W, sometimes, around the house, carefully











grey said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Mark, if ever I do decide to let it go I`ll let you know, as long as you promise to keep at least for a year

& refuse to sell it to that cheeky bugger Graham


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rev said:


> Decided to 'go orange' today..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that looks cool!


----------

